# My tanks



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to share
150 fancy goldfish tank (Believe it or not it use to be a planted discus tank,till i needed change.

75 gallon Red devil Tank 

10 gallon guppy tank and somewhere in there is my sons blue lobster.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'll fgure out the pics soon*


I might have to wait till my 8 year old can figure this out for me , sorry.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*I think the boy got it!*

Here we go


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the goldfish tank


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the goldie tank too. The "stand" in the second picture scare the s#$t out of me though. I like the head in there, but aren't you worried about it falling over?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, very nice setups...thanks for sharing


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wahoo, that tank with Buddha is awesome, outstanding idea.

It's like a sarcophagus for his head. I hope it will not show up in my night dreams


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wahoo, that tank with Buddha is awesome, outstanding idea.
> 
> It's like a sarcophagus for his head. I hope it will not show up in my night dreams


agree it looks awesome, but I would not stare at it at night with only the tank light on


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*The evil stand*

Yes, that stand for the guppy tank was an accident waiting to happen  , It was only temporary while I was setting it up. Its on a sturdy base now. Thanks for all your feedback.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice set ups!


----------

